# Band of Brothers



## Slater (Oct 7, 2001)

*"Band of Brothers"*

Antone watching the HBO miniseries "Band of Brothers"? Excellent story and pains were obviously made to insure technical accuracy. In my opinion, the most accurate, well done military series ever.


----------



## OMEGA_Weapon (Oct 7, 2001)

I thought it was bril an i cant wait 4 the second part.


----------



## Chilly (Feb 28, 2002)

hey can someone PLEASE tell me if the BBC (in tne uk) are going t repeat this? i was stupid and missed it the first time around and i REALLY need to watch it

thank u very much
Chilly


----------



## ginner (Mar 1, 2002)

Awwww, poor lonely thread.

I'm not sure they'll repeat it, maybe in the summer when they run out of anything else to schedule as they assume, rightly or wrongly, that people will venture outside so won't waste the new stuff on poor viewing figures.  I think it's available on DVD though, get out to Blockbuster and rent it.


----------



## Chilly (Mar 1, 2002)

*hey*

im poor
cant afford DVD


----------



## ginner (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm usre you can afford Â£3 to rent it.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 31, 2002)

A very good series that was well made & throughlly researched before hand


----------

